# Anyone have a wiring diagram for a MES?



## husker3in4 (Feb 1, 2017)

I have model # 20070910 and one day it quit heating up. It would turn on, but no juice. After replacing the heating element with no improvement, I went to change the thermostat sensor. I ordered the part, and took the smoker apart but then got sidetracked.. So I still have the new part, but I cant remember what wire goes where. Can anyone offer assistance?

This is the smoker Im talking about.













mes.jpg



__ husker3in4
__ Feb 1, 2017


----------



## daveomak (Feb 1, 2017)

Old diagram....  Don't know if it applies to yours.... 













6b1800a2_MESwiringschematic.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Feb 1, 2017






http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/89886/mes-wiring-upgrade-mod


----------



## tallbm (Feb 2, 2017)

husker3in4 said:


> I have model # 20070910 and one day it quit heating up. It would turn on, but no juice. After replacing the heating element with no improvement, I went to change the thermostat sensor. I ordered the part, and took the smoker apart but then got sidetracked.. So I still have the new part, but I cant remember what wire goes where. Can anyone offer assistance?
> 
> This is the smoker Im talking about.
> 
> ...


Here are a couple of element and rewiring threads with step by step instruction points and images.  They may be able to help you visualize what your are a seeing and what you need to do.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/89886/mes-wiring-upgrade-mod

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/90390/mes-heating-element-mod


----------

